# Kira Yamato's Gif thread (wide variety of anime titles)



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2006)

Well, I thought I do a little house cleaning and post some of my gif creations. 

*
Collection*

I have made over 3000 animated gifs from a variety of series. Most I have never used in my avatars or sigs, so I thought I would have a place to post them ^_^

*~Anime Titles~*

Air
Ahmygoddess
Black Cat
Bleach
Canvas2
Cardcaptors
Da Capo
Eyeshield21
Fate/Stay Night
FLCL
Girls Bravo
GSEED
High School Girls
HIMM
Ichigo 100%
Inukami
Kage Kara Mamoru
Kamisama Kazoku
Karin
Kashimashi
love, love
Maburaho
Magikano
Mai HiME
Mai Otome
Pokemon
Sailor Moon Stars
Sazuka
School Rumble
Shuffle
Soul Link
Strawberry Panic
Tenchi 
Tenjou Tenge
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
Tsubasa Chronicles
Yakitate!! Japan


**new additions**


*Requests*
~I don't mind requests to make new gifs or borrowning the ones I post up, but for requests to create new ones, please allow the standard 3-5 days ^_^

~Please let me know the dimensions before hand. (i.e. 150X150, 195kb)
*~PM me the requests. 
*

I am currently no longer taking any new requests. Thank you for your time and patience ^_^

I'm going to start off with Mai Otome since it's the one I have uploaded at this time. But after this, I plan to start from the top of the list ^_^


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2006)

Well, once again, I'm posting more Otome gif creations. I usually created them in batches per episode, so there's quite a few.


----------



## Taxman (Feb 9, 2006)

I see that my making of a thread got you to make one CJ....however...you double posted...>.<...what are you trying to do? Post all of them now...you told me you have around 3000....and now I feel unoriginal, insignificant, and the need to compete...=/

of course...awesome gifs as usual...very ecchi...but that's how you make them...xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2006)

Alphonse Elric said:
			
		

> I see that my making of a thread got you to make one CJ....however...you double posted...>.<...what are you trying to do? Post all of them now...you told me you have around 3000....and now I feel unoriginal and the need to compete...=/
> 
> of course...awesome gifs as usual...very ecchi...but that's how you make them...xD




I could post over 100 consecutive pages if that were the case, but I'm going to take it a but slower than that xDD

I've been doing this for over a year now...so there's bound to be a difference, but your better than me at this point ^_^


----------



## Taxman (Feb 9, 2006)

well...I think you are being modest with saying that I am better...if it weren't for you, I wouldn't know how to make gifs.  So, it's hard for me to say that I'm better than you.  I just like making gifs and I at least believe that I have a good eye for finding moments.

However, in my thread...I won't be posting 5 to 6 gifs at a time...I'll run out too fast and I really won't have the time to start looking for more scenes until the weekends.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2006)

^It's going to be difficult to get my gifs in here, if i want to avoid double posting ><

and you sell yourself short. You've done a great job on your creations...while my skills haven't improved a great deal since I started.


----------



## CHEH (Feb 9, 2006)

oooo! ooo! *raises hand can i request! can i request? 
since you make bleach gifs and seem to like making ecchi ones could i get one of when orihime took off her top in front of ishida? or when yuroichi kicked out her "crotch daggers" at soi fong? or when she sits nakkie in front of ichigo(which ever one i love them all)?XD
please-_-
you make these under the limited dimensions of NF? such talent :amazed


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 9, 2006)

Haha so it takes TBH posting up his to make you finally create a thread here hun Kira? You lazy bum.  


Well there all good to me Kira...Smooth animation and just alittle ecchi xD. 

I look forward to you eventually posting your entire collection.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2006)

Ilovenaruto said:
			
		

> oooo! ooo! *raises hand can i request! can i request?
> since you make bleach gifs and seem to like making ecchi ones could i get one of *when orihime took off her top in front of ishida*? or when yuroichi kicked out her "crotch daggers" at soi fong? or when she sits nakkie in front of ichigo(which ever one i love them all)?XD
> please-_-
> you make these under the limited dimensions of NF? such talent




I actually made that gif quite awhile ago...in fact it was my first ecchi gif on NF XDD
Listing episodes would be preferred for the other ones since I'm too lazy to search

@Maggie: Yeah, TBH got me inspired XD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2006)

*continues..*


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 9, 2006)

Good work Kira, but it's gonna be a real chore keeping track of 3000 gifs isn't it?


----------



## CHEH (Feb 9, 2006)

HMM the episode when yuroichi is shown kicking the crotch daggersXD is episode 56 or 63 its shown in both
and sits down in front of ichigo naked ep 41


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2006)

Ilovenaruto said:
			
		

> HMM the episode when yuroichi is shown kicking the crotch daggersXD is episode 56 or 63 its shown in both
> and sits down in front of ichigo naked ep 41



k~ I'll get right on it..after the otome gifs are all up and posted XDD

@CCT: I don't mind at all ^_^


----------



## Prince Leon (Feb 9, 2006)

Finally made the thread eh?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2006)

^Yeah it was a long time coming XDD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2006)

*One for the road XD*


----------



## Prince Leon (Feb 9, 2006)

I want a new one but it's kinda like when you walk into a videogame or anime store. You don't know what you want to get once you've finally arrived there. XD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2006)

prince leon said:
			
		

> I want a new one but it's kinda like when you walk into a videogame or anime store. You don't know what you want to get once you've finally arrived there. XD




lol...as long as I have the anime title then it's all good. xDD

Just ask me, if I have the anime title first...because I've much more anime titles that I haven't made gifs from because of lack of interest.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2006)

*New Rule*

*For requests, please specify:*

*Examples:*

Dimension: 150X150

Size: <195kb


----------



## CHEH (Feb 9, 2006)

well im only allowed 125 x125 100kb since im still kinda low in posts=/
i hope its still enough to make those avatars

if not can i get the yuroichi one where she is kicking daggers in 400x130? its the same dimension as the one in my sig


----------



## EndlessRain (Feb 9, 2006)

omgz nice gifs, can ya make me one? =3

*spoiler for GSD*
if so, rememeber the epi [i think 27] where kira owned stellar with the kick in the face in the gundam battle where heine died?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 10, 2006)

@Ilovenaruto: Sure, I'll just scale the previous gif I made of the Ishida/Inoue scene ^_^

@EndlessRain: I would need you to specify the dimension (i.e. 125X125) and KB size (100kb)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 10, 2006)

*Part 2*


----------



## EndlessRain (Feb 10, 2006)

Oh tru that sry, 125x125 100 kb
thx alot =]


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 11, 2006)

@Ilovenaruto: I just reduce the size of my previous gif and did some editing, but this should work for you xD




@EndlessRain: Could you give me an exact time frame (i.e.episode 30, 11:00-11:02) because I just went over episodes 27-28 and still don't see that scene. In fact the episode where Stellar got 'pwnd was the one where Heinz died and he wasn't introduced in the series at that point O_O


----------



## Taxman (Feb 11, 2006)

Awesome job Kira with the request....

the mai otome ones want me to check out the series.


----------



## EndlessRain (Feb 11, 2006)

Ohh haha sryy said the wrong epi, was ep. 23, around 21:37-21:42


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 11, 2006)

@Endlessrain: Here's what I could come up with with limited space..

*Spoiler*: __ 










*additions*


----------



## CHEH (Feb 11, 2006)

THANX KIRA!


----------



## EndlessRain (Feb 12, 2006)

Thx man =]
repsforsure.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 12, 2006)

^You're welcome 

Kashimashi ~Girl meets Girl Gifs~


----------



## EE (Feb 12, 2006)

y0 can you make me a GSD ava gif
from episode 34 when shinn blew up kiras gundam?


----------



## Cersei (Feb 12, 2006)

^Could I have thesame one as EE, please?


----------



## Scared Link (Feb 12, 2006)

Gimme a DBZ one, 150x150 under 1000kb please! What ones do you have?


----------



## xeno (Feb 13, 2006)

Love those gifs Kira, hey did you get a chance to try to make that otome one I asked about?


----------



## Mindless (Feb 13, 2006)

*Kira:* Can you make me one from episode 3 of Kage Kara Mamoru?  

I want one of where Burumaru goes ninja and kicks the ass of thoes guys (somewhere in the middle of the episode).

150x150 pixels.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 13, 2006)

@EE: I'll try....you want it 150X150 senior member sized, or another dimension?
@wildfire: It's up to EE, since he requested first.
@Bootstrap: I don't have any dbz episodes on my hard drive ATM. 
I left a list of my anime collection in the first post *which I really need to update* >_>
@xeno: sorry, I haven't done yours yet, but I'm going to start on it right now. You wanted it 125X125 under 100kb, right? 

@Mindless: your request is probably the easiest since I already made that scene. Uploading it, right after I work on a few of these requests xDD


----------



## Ashura (Feb 13, 2006)

Dude seems your busier then ever Out of respect I'll ask later. XD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 13, 2006)

@chaos: Thanks for the break, hopefully I should be finished with these requests soon.  


@Mindless: I hope this is to your liking xDD



@Xeno: I made two versions, senior sized avatar, and one that you should be able to fit right now.

*Spoiler*: __ 







I'll get to work on the other requests in a little bit.


----------



## Seany (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow this is awesome! 
Hmmm i am not sure what to ask for. I would like to see a DBZ or Pokemon one 150 x 150, but i don't know which episodes..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 13, 2006)

I made these almost a year ago, so forgive me if they aren't that good :sweat

GSEED Destiny gifs. 


*Spoiler*: __ 















And, I'll get to the official requests soon v_v


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 13, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> Wow this is awesome!
> Hmmm i am not sure what to ask for. I would like to see a DBZ or Pokemon one 150 x 150, but i don't know which episodes..



*Well, I could list a few of my pokemon avatars. Let me know if you like any of them.*

*Spoiler*: __ 




Ash's first Battle factory Badge








Charizard Seismic toss on Articuno FTW!! 













As for the DBZ gifs, there all from the latest video games, seeing as I don't have any episodes on my hard drive, sorry.


----------



## Ashura (Feb 13, 2006)

Any good bleach ones that aren't 150 x 150 preferably 125 x125. All of us cant be senior memebers you know.XD


----------



## Taxman (Feb 13, 2006)

wow CJ....you've gotten a lot of requests lately...xD...I don't need to request anything from you...but I'll post the gif you did make for me so that  people know what you can do with bleach



and I've had this one saved...>.>


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks Ryan. 

@Chaos: I have plenty of Bleach Gifs. I made all of them when I was already a senior member, and that's why they're aren't any regular sized one. Here are a few examples. I can edit them to fit normal size if you like. 

*Spoiler*: __ 














I have plenty more Bleach gifs, these are just some examples.


----------



## Seany (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh cool, i love the 3rd pokemon one down, the one were he summons charizard. And i would like to see a few dbz if ya don't mind


----------



## Ashura (Feb 13, 2006)

Can you make the second and fourth one 125 x 125 for me. Also post more bleach!!! 

Edit: I'll take all four!!! LOL


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 13, 2006)

Where should I request it, PM you or just here?

I also have another question:

Can you make .gifs out of .avi files?

I have some footage of a band I like, and it would be really cool if you could make it into an animated gif.

Thanks.

*goes to make his own avatar thread*


----------



## EE (Feb 13, 2006)

um kira just do a 125x125 or something


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 13, 2006)

Rebel Truth said:
			
		

> Where should I request it, PM you or just here?
> 
> I also have another question:
> 
> ...




Yeah, you can, here's a link to my gif tutorial thread. It should be very helpful ^_^




@chaos: sure thing, I'll have it done tommorrow.
@EE: I'll see what I can do ^_^
@Cartoon: I'll post some of my DBZ gifs in the near future 


*Edit:* oh..and for any more requests, just PM me...I think I'll just use this space to show off my works, but the ones that were already requested, I'll work on them =]


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow u are into pokemon? Dont see a lot of people saying that incase they get tagged an idiot lol cause apparently pokemon is a very "Childish" anime.

What series was that from o.O i have never seen those ones before


----------



## Jae StyleS (Feb 14, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Thanks Ryan.
> 
> @Chaos: I have plenty of Bleach Gifs. I made all of them when I was already a senior member, and that's why they're aren't any regular sized one. Here are a few examples. I can edit them to fit normal size if you like.
> 
> ...



could you edit the last one please?


----------



## Ashura (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey I called them, but then again I dont need all four Or do I.


----------



## Mindless (Feb 15, 2006)

Awsome. Just what I wanted. Thanks alot. 

_(Just need thoes last 41 posts now...)

*off to spam the forums*_


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 15, 2006)

Damn making avys is hard.

Well, I guess I need to practice.

Thanks Kira! Also, I'll upload that footage and send it too you!


----------



## xeno (Feb 16, 2006)

Kira, those two gifs are great! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 16, 2006)

NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> Wow u are into pokemon? Dont see a lot of people saying that incase they get tagged an idiot lol cause apparently pokemon is a very "Childish" anime.
> 
> What series was that from o.O i have never seen those ones before




It's from the Battle Factory series. It's basically the Japan episodes that happen after the Hoenn league, and should come out in the US next year ^_^
Nothing wrong with watching the latest pokemon episodes xDD

@Noise-Rock: Well, preactice makes perfect, I always say, if you have any requests just let me know through PM

@Chaos: Here are the two edited gifs...

*Spoiler*: __ 











*My latest Creations From Kashimashi-Girl meets Girl*


----------



## O-Yone Lisu (Feb 16, 2006)

I would really, really, really love and appreciate some Chobits gifs.  It's slowly dominating my fandom again.


----------



## Ashura (Feb 17, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Thanks Ryan.
> 
> @Chaos: I have plenty of Bleach Gifs. I made all of them when I was already a senior member, and that's why they're aren't any regular sized one. Here are a few examples. I can edit them to fit normal size if you like.
> 
> ...



You got anymore Kuchiki Byakuya gifs.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 17, 2006)

O-Yone Lisu said:
			
		

> I would really, really, really love and appreciate some Chobits gifs.  It's slowly dominating my fandom again.




I can only make gifs from the animes I have posted on the first post >_>

Black Cat Gifs (epi 17)


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 18, 2006)

*Magikano episode 6 gifs*


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Feb 19, 2006)

Awesome gifs Kira 

And thank you for that "tut" you sent me  And a question, why does so many of your ifs look so hentai ??


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 19, 2006)

GhosT said:
			
		

> Awesome gifs Kira
> 
> And thank you for that "tut" you sent me  And a question, why does so many of your ifs look so hentai ??




No problem...^_^

I have no idea why many of these ecchi type anime look so hentaish...the art guides me...I just make the gifs v_v

Here's a couple of DBZ gifs I made a couple months ago from the Tenkaichi game ^_^


----------



## Arekusandaa (Feb 25, 2006)

What program do you use to make your gifs?
They look really awesome!


----------



## TEK (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey Kira, Can I use this gif for my avatar?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 25, 2006)

The Elephant King said:
			
		

> Hey Kira, Can I use this gif for my avatar?




Sure, go right ahead  

Latest Kashimashi Gifs


*Spoiler*: _Poor Asuta...at least he acknowledges hazumu...but it shouldn't be in that way >_>_


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 25, 2006)

Arekusandaa said:
			
		

> What program do you use to make your gifs?
> They look really awesome!




I use virtual dub to capture the frames and Image ready to edit them. 

Here's a link to my tutorial.



Otome episode 20 GIFs


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 26, 2006)

Magikano Episode 7 Gifs​


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 26, 2006)

*Part 2 of Magikano gif*


----------



## Cersei (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey Kira, can you make  me a gif from gundam seed destiny ep. 34 when Shinn destroyed Kira's gundam? Make the size 125x125.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 2, 2006)

Wildfire said:
			
		

> Hey Kira, can you make  me a gif from gundam seed destiny ep. 34 when Shinn destroyed Kira's gundam? Make the size 125x125.



oh...yeah, sorry about that. I haven't been online for awhile. I'll work on it sometime tommorrow...I hope O_O


HIMM (He Is My Master) gifs​


----------



## Cersei (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks! =]


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 2, 2006)

Wildfire said:
			
		

> Thanks! =]




No problem...and 100kb is your max on your avatar?


Mai Otome episode 21 Raw Gifs​

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Brandt (Mar 2, 2006)

Sweet Otome gifs, Kira! Shiho's crazy.


----------



## Cersei (Mar 2, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> No problem...and 100kb is your max on your avatar?



Yup.......


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 3, 2006)

Kashimashi episode 8 Gifs​

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 3, 2006)

@wildfire: I made two gifs...with differing quality and frames...but they both should fit.


----------



## Cersei (Mar 3, 2006)

Awesome, thanks a lot! =]


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 3, 2006)

:| Oh great Kira Yamato, teach me ye ways of making kick ass GIF's!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 3, 2006)

NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> :| Oh great Kira Yamato, teach me ye ways of making kick ass GIF's!




Just check out my gif tutorial thread 




Yakitate!! Japan Gifs ​


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 3, 2006)

hey... never stop doing ecchi gifs... the fanservice keeps the world spinning!!!...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 3, 2006)

*YJ Gifs pt.2*

More Yakitate!! Japan


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 3, 2006)

*YJ Gifs pt.3*

More freshly baked goodness ^_^







@Blind Itachi: like 60% of my gifs are ecchi in nature XD


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 3, 2006)

60%...of 3000... are... ...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 3, 2006)

Blind Itachi said:
			
		

> 60%...of 3000... are... nosebleed...




Yeah...because it helps to watch alot of anime where the source is very rich in ecchiness xD (i.e. HIMM, Maburho, Girls Bravo, Karin, Magikano, Shuffle, heck...even Tenjou Tenge xD)

But now I'm showing off my kawaii/non ecchi material xD

Card Captor Sakura =O​


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 3, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Just check out my gif tutorial thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:\ i know its a stupid question but how would i add the boarder without adding the boarder to only 1 frame :|


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 3, 2006)

NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> :\ i know its a stupid question but how would i add the boarder without adding the boarder to only 1 frame :|



That's the 4th time someone has ask me that question today, so trust me...it's not a stupid question. ^_^

*Using Image Ready CS PS 8​*
Well, first I click on the rectangle tool (U) box and make sure the style Box is open. 



Then I, click on the style box and then select 3 pt Black Stroke Inner no-fill, 



....then cover the entire picture with the selection, then I select 2pt White Stroke Inner no-fill, repeat the same step, then 1pt Black Stroke inner-no fill and repeat. 



Hope that helps ^_^

oh..and if you have any requests or questions, please remember to PM. This thread is set aside for posting my work and people's comments. =]


*Card Captors*




*Yakitate!! Japan*


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 3, 2006)

You... said:
			
		

> But now I'm showing off my kawaii/non ecchi material xD




... -_- ... how sad... welll... I can wait... *starse at the horizon*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 3, 2006)

Blind Itachi said:
			
		

> ... -_- ... how sad... welll... I can wait... *starse at the horizon*



I guess I can show a few off v_v

*Girls Bravo​*


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 3, 2006)

Yoyo! I tried out the tutorial and i got this!



:[ is it just me or do all my GIF's look really slow and "jumpy"?

EDIT: ZOMFG! THATS WHAT GIRLS BRAVO IS!!!!!! *DOWNLOADS!!!*


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 3, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Well the gif looks good, however the border..is partially done. It looks like you went a bit too far on the left side when you made it...
> 
> **fixes**
> 
> ...




Thanks a lot man! =D I found the uncencored version of the first series but i cant find the second series uncencored :\

EDIT: Kira, what do you set your dithered to?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 4, 2006)

NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot man! =D I found the uncencored version of the first series but i cant find the second series uncencored :\
> 
> EDIT: Kira, what do you set your dithered to?



Just seacrch Torrentz and you should find a variety of links for the series. At least one of them should have the uncensored version of season 2.

And most of my gifs are set at 128 Dithered. However, if need be I've made gifs anywhere between 128 to 64 Dithered/undithered. 


*Tenjou Tenge*​


----------



## N' FaMoS (Mar 4, 2006)

aww man ur gifs r great!!, 

yo u should do that scene in rurouni kensin when hes fighting saito

i think it was ep 50 or sumtin,

tht has 2 be the all time best scene in anime ever.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 4, 2006)

N' FaMoS said:
			
		

> aww man ur gifs r great!!,
> 
> yo u should do that scene in rurouni kensin when hes fighting saito
> 
> ...




Sorry, but I don't have any Ruroni Kenshi episodes O_O

*Yakitate Japan Episode 55 Gifs*​


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 4, 2006)

*Part 2*

*Yakitate Japan Episode 55 Gifs*​


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 4, 2006)

*More Yakitate!! Japan Gifs =O*​

Episode 56....has an awesome anime Parody coming up  
*Spoiler*: __ 



One Piece =O 






*Girls Bravo*​


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 4, 2006)

I dont have an exact link anymore so i will just upload it and send it through PM


----------



## TEK (Mar 4, 2006)

Oh ok. Thank you. ^_^


----------



## MOTO (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow gotta love the Girls Bravo gifs. Post more of them!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 6, 2006)

*Girls Bravo Gifs *​


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 6, 2006)

*Girls Bravo Gifs+++*​


----------



## MOTO (Mar 6, 2006)

^^ *Saves*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 9, 2006)

*Mai Otome Episode 22 Raw Gifs*​


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 9, 2006)

*Mai Otome Episode 22 Raw Gifs Part 2*​


----------



## Mindless (Mar 10, 2006)

Here's two I made this morning. I'm starting to get the hang of it now. 




*Update:* Here's one I took from Gundam F91.



How is my progress master Kira?


----------



## Prince Leon (Mar 10, 2006)

Hmm I wonder. What is a good delay time to use? Mine always seems to be a bit too slow or fast. :/


----------



## Ashura (Mar 10, 2006)

I would make some gif avys but I dont see a point until I become a Senior Member.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 11, 2006)

*Thanks to a good friend (Notaku), Here's a 2nd method (and quicker) of making borders.*
*
Border Tutorial 2nd Option
*

*
First, Select New Layer, and make sure it is first.*




*Then choose "Select All"*



*Then go to Edit-->Stroke-->*



Under the option where it says location, please choose *"Inside"*

Then under **width* *choose _3 pixels_

"      under **contents** choose _Black. _

Go Back to Edit-->Stroke

Then under **width* *choose _2 pixels_

"      under **contents** choose _White. _

Go Back to Edit-->Stroke

Then under **width* *choose _1 pixels._

"      under **contents** choose _Black._


And you should have a perfect Border 


@Mindless: Pretty well, done ^_^


----------



## QBnoYouko (Mar 11, 2006)

Awesome, that's another swell method. ^^


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 11, 2006)

Sergay gets Pwn'd by Miyu 

*(Mai Otome epi 22) 
*


----------



## Prince Leon (Mar 12, 2006)

Oi Kira. 

Think you can make me a gif of my lovely Tomoe from around 11:08-11:15?

I'd do it myself but I've already but my pc under a lot of stress by making that gif of Miyu. XD

And man do I lag whenever I'm in this thread.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 12, 2006)

prince leon said:
			
		

> Oi Kira.
> 
> Think you can make me a gif of my lovely Tomoe from around 11:08-11:15?
> 
> ...



*You mean something like this* 

PS: I usually take request via PM. Just wanted to make sure to let everyone know this *isn't* a request thread. 


*Spoiler*: __ 








oh..and I was working on a sig this morning. Let me know what you guys think about it so far.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Mar 12, 2006)

Artemis > all.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 12, 2006)

QBnoYouko said:
			
		

> Artemis > all.



Well, almost all (except Mai ^_^)

My most recent commissioned gif ^_^




*Magikano (Kissing Siblings :S)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 12, 2006)

*Mai HiME episode 12*


----------



## Rinali (Mar 13, 2006)

very good gifs here as well


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 13, 2006)

*Mai HiME Gifs *


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 13, 2006)

*More HiME Gifs*


----------



## Ashura (Mar 14, 2006)

That last one was one of my favorite scenes from the show. Nice ones Kira-sama.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 16, 2006)

*Mai HiME VIP Death Scenes*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 16, 2006)

*Mai Otome Raw 23*


----------



## Taxman (Mar 16, 2006)

CJ:....that takumi one looks like the one I made......I don't remember yours having the beginning part with Mai....>___<

but nice gifs from ep 23...


----------



## Ashura (Mar 16, 2006)

Yeah Mai using her robe!!! Still good ones as always.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 16, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> CJ:....that takumi one looks like the one I made......I don't remember yours having the beginning part with Mai....>___<
> 
> but nice gifs from ep 23...



lol....

grabbed the wrong gif.* Here's my version. *


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 17, 2006)

*Kashimashi ~Girl Meets Girl~*

*Tomari X Hazumu* 


*
Black Cat Epi 21 Gif*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 18, 2006)

*Fate/Stay Night Gifs*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 19, 2006)

*Yakitate!! Japan Episode 56 Gifs*


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 19, 2006)

Gotta love the YJ parodies


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 20, 2006)

*~Sailor Moon Stars Classics~*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 20, 2006)

*~More Sailor Moon Stars Classics~*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 21, 2006)

*Mai Otome Promo Gifs*






*~Even More Sailor Moon Stars Classics~*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 21, 2006)

*~Even More Sailor Moon Stars Classics~*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 21, 2006)

*~Sailor Moon Stars Signatures~*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## QBnoYouko (Mar 22, 2006)

LOL, love that Otome promo. And wow, those Sailor Moon gifs are hot.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 22, 2006)

QBnoYouko said:
			
		

> LOL, love that Otome promo. And wow, those Sailor Moon gifs are hot.



*
Yeah, Sailor Moon rocks!!!*





*Mai Otome Gifs *


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 22, 2006)

Kira, do you have any old (early episodes, about 1 - 30) Yakitate!! Japan gifs? I'm only up to 28 you see.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 22, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Kira, do you have any old (early episodes, about 1 - 30) Yakitate!! Japan gifs? I'm only up to 28 you see.



Yeah, i posted all of my older YJ gifs in this thread a while ago, I just don't remember what page they're on  

*Kaga Kare Mamoru Gifs*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 22, 2006)

*Sailor Moon Stars Classic Gifs*







*Sailor Moon Stars Signatures *


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 22, 2006)

*Magikano Episode 9 Gifs*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 23, 2006)

*Kashimashi Girl Meets Girls Gifs*





*Ahmygoddess Gif*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 23, 2006)

*Magikano Episode 10 Gifs*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 23, 2006)

*Mai Otome Special Gifs*


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 23, 2006)

Woah! Where did this special come from?


----------



## Ashura (Mar 23, 2006)

Those are some of the best Gifs i have seen by far.


----------



## krescentwolf (Mar 23, 2006)

Bwah.... that special is lolicon fandom through n through lmao keep it up Kira!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 23, 2006)

...I was looking your Girls Bravo gifs... and I'm raging to see it!... (uncensored of course...)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 23, 2006)

@Kage: There from the Otome special that was released today ^_^

*
Mai Otome Episode 24 Gifs*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 27, 2006)

*Kage Kara Mamoru Episode 10 Gifs*





*School Rumble
*


----------



## Ashura (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey Kira did you get that request I sent you?


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow Kira. You must download a LOT of anime =P

I do aswell but since i only have a 70gig HD, most of it goes onto disk T_T


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 29, 2006)

*Fate/Stay Night Gifs *

@Ashura: Yeah, I'm way behind on all my requests O_O

@NaraShikamaru: Yeah, my computer is always on downloading some type of anime, and I tend to burn alot of anime on Blank DVDs and I also bought an external drive to make some more space for my growing anime collection.
I have much more anime thatn what I'm listing, but those are just the one I make gifs from.


----------



## Zenou (Mar 29, 2006)

Kira, what do you recommend doing when you reduce the gif in ImageReady? Right now it's ~290 frames and 2MB. Should I take out every 3rd frame or what? Trying to learn this so I don't have to bother you.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 30, 2006)

Zeno said:
			
		

> Kira, what do you recommend doing when you reduce the gif in ImageReady? Right now it's ~290 frames and 2MB. Should I take out every 3rd frame or what? Trying to learn this so I don't have to bother you.




Well, first, determine whether you really need the whole scene, if you do, then I sugeest deleting every other frame...but make sure the animation still looks smooth, because sometimes, taking out the wrong frame could make the animation look too jagged. I suggest that the animation be no more than 60 frames for your typical gif.


----------



## Zenou (Mar 30, 2006)

Hmm. Is there anyway to take out every other frame other than manually? I've got a lot of frames and it would take too long to do it manually.

[EDIT] I took out the second half, but here is what I got following your guide:


What do you think?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 31, 2006)

@Zeno: Looks pretty good.
*
Mai Otome Epi 25-26 Raw Gifs*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 31, 2006)

*Mai Otome Epi 25-26 Raw Gifs Pt.2 *


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 31, 2006)

*Mai Otome Epi 25-26 Raw Gifs Pt.3 *


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 31, 2006)

*Mai Otome Epi 25-26 Raw Gifs Pt.4 *


*Spoiler*: __ 







Cute Siggie ^_^


----------



## Ashura (Mar 31, 2006)

Wow thats a lot of gifs. All excellent though.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 2, 2006)

*School Rumble 2 Epi 1 Gifs
*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 4, 2006)

*School Rumble Epi 22 Gifs *


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 6, 2006)

*Magikano episode 11 Gifs*









*
Kashimashi episode 12 Gif*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 7, 2006)

*High School Girls Anime Gifs *

Episode 1


----------



## Ashura (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey Kira can you help me out with my first gif.


1. It is way to big KB compared to gifs twice it size.
2. Also I cant do borders.

Edit: Well here is an upgraded version but it is still to big KB wise.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 7, 2006)

Wow, some really awesome stuff here 

I'll probaly request one in the near future 

Actually, I have a question, so we can just ask for you to do essentially _any_ anime gif thingy?

I'm gonna have to wait until the fillers end, when they do I'll porbably ask for a Yondaime gif ^^


----------



## Shirou-chan (Apr 9, 2006)

Pixels: 125x125
Anime: DBZ

I'd like a SSJ2 Gohan shooting a kamehameha wav with his father from the Cell Games Saga


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 9, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> I have a request.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Sure thing, I'll try to see if I can get it done sometime tommorrow.
Are there any restrictions?  Is it for an avatar? Sig? Any particular dimensions? 

*@Chaos:*

Well, the scene has too many frames. and the colors are set at 128. I lowered the colors to 64 and took out a little more than half of the frames, and got it to fit under the senior member size limit (338kb) 



@Shirou-chan: Sorry, I don't have any dbz episodes on my hard drive at the moment. I should probably revise the anime list, I put up on the front page :sweat 

@Y?ndaime: As long as I have the episode...it shouldn't be a problem

Note: I prefer if all requests are done through PM rather than on the thread. Thanks.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2006)

*School Rumble 2nd Season: Episode 2 Gifs
*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 10, 2006)

Great job on the gifs.  Which program do you use for these gifs?  I would like to learn how to create them, since they are an amazing site.  Thanks to your gifs, I have to see School Rumble. 

Do you know anyone that can do Cowboy bebop gifs?  I am asking since it isn't under your anime list, so I thought you might know someone who does do it.


----------



## Ashura (Apr 11, 2006)

Is this one okay Kira-sama:


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 12, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> Great job on the gifs. amuse Which program do you use for these gifs?  I would like to learn how to create them, since they are an amazing site.  Thanks to your gifs, I have to see School Rumble.
> 
> Do you know anyone that can do Cowboy bebop gifs?  I am asking since it isn't under your anime list, so I thought you might know someone who does do it.




I use a photoshop program (Image ready) to make my gifs. I also use virtual dub to rip the frames and then transfer them over to Photoshop. 

Hmmh..I'm not certain about anyone that does Cowboy Bebop gifs  


@Chaos: Looks pretty good

*High School Girls Episode 2 Gifs*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 13, 2006)

*Eyeshield21 Gifs *


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 13, 2006)

*Eyeshield21 Gifs*


----------



## Gondar: King of Primates (Apr 14, 2006)

I just made a new gif.  I have it posted as my Avatar, let me know if you like it.  It is from a delightful new anime called "The Melancholy Of Suzumiya Haruhi"


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 18, 2006)

Gondar: King of Primates said:
			
		

> I just made a new gif.  I have it posted as my Avatar, let me know if you like it.  It is from a delightful new anime called "The Melancholy Of Suzumiya Haruhi"




It looks really cool. And it goes to show that all anime girls look the same 

*Latest Gifs*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 20, 2006)

*The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya Gifs*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 23, 2006)

*School Rumble Episode 4 Raw Gifs*


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Fate/Stay Night Episode 16 Gifs*


----------



## Ashura (Apr 24, 2006)

Looks like we made the same fate stay night gif except yours is a little longer. But great gifs all the same.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 25, 2006)

^Yeah, it looks like it. Good work on your gifs ^_^

High School Girls Epi 4 Raw Gif


----------



## fairytale (Apr 25, 2006)

Spectacular. That newest is freaking hot. 
You always manage to capture the moment. [=


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2006)

*The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya Gifs*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2006)

*The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya Gifs *​


----------



## Ashura (Apr 29, 2006)

Okay those gifs like that second one are what made me start watching that show.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 2, 2006)

@chaos: the dance sequence in the ED is what got me hooked.

*High school girls*



*Bleach*



*
School Rumble*


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 2, 2006)

*High School Girls Anime Gifs
*









*
Fate/Stay Night*


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 3, 2006)

*High School Girls Episode 5 Gifs 
*


----------



## nalex43 (May 3, 2006)

you got soooo many gifs yo! the ecchi ones are hilarious


----------



## Gambitz (May 6, 2006)

i have a request for you Kira Yamato can u make me a naruto animated gif of episode Naruto 82 *sharingan VS sharingan*but the part i want is were gai comes in to save kakashi's ass oh and could this be 150 x150 so can u please do this kira i would appericate it..


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 6, 2006)

@DrunkenMaster: My earlier naruto episodes were deleted destroyed. All I have are episodes 107-173 and episode 1 =/

*Fate/ Stay Night Episode 18 Gifs*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 6, 2006)

*Fate/Stay Night Episode 18*



*Bleach*



*Haruhi Suzumiya*


----------



## Gambitz (May 6, 2006)

Kira Yamato  said:
			
		

> @DrunkenMaster: My earlier naruto episodes were deleted destroyed. All I have are episodes 107-173 and episode 1 =/


nooooooooooooooo well then i was wondering if u could do Naruto Episode - 157 from 10:02 to 10:08(when drunk lee shows up) by 150 x 150 with a border so if its not too much trouble can u do this for me please..


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 7, 2006)

*Ouran High School Host* requests





@Drunken: I'll see what I can come up with


----------



## Gambitz (May 7, 2006)

Kira Yamato  said:
			
		

> @Drunken: I'll see what I can come up with


yahe thank u take your time


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2006)

*Haruhi Suzumiya Episode 6*








*
School Rumble Episode 6 (Raw)
*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 12, 2006)

*Rock Lee Request *


----------



## Gambitz (May 12, 2006)

thank u so much kira im giving u postive reps thanks again


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 13, 2006)

^no problem

*Karin Episode 24 Gifs*


----------



## Yondy (May 13, 2006)

Amazing Gifs Kira 

I have a question, do you have any of the Inuyasha movies?

I have a reuqest 

And if you do, I won't be requesting it for.... 2 weeks or so =P


----------



## Slips (May 13, 2006)

*whistles* nice work dude 

You don't bye any chance have any One Piece eps kicking about do you ??


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 13, 2006)

I'm a big Inuyasha fan and I watch OP...but only the dubs. In any case I have neither series on my hard drive =/

*Hanaukyo Maids La Verite Episode 11*


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 15, 2006)

*High school Girls Episode 7 Raw Gifs*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gambitz (May 15, 2006)

wow those gifts looks amazing kira would it be possible if i could use the 1st one from High school Girls Episode 7 please...


----------



## Concass? (May 16, 2006)

Hello Kira, I would like to say those gifs are spectacular!  

Can I please request the gif with the ending of Haruhi Suzumiya, with this part:

(I saw it somewhere on the forums but can't seem to find it).

Thank you in advance


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 19, 2006)

Concass? said:
			
		

> Hello Kira, I would like to say those gifs are spectacular!
> 
> Can I please request the gif with the ending of Haruhi Suzumiya, with this part:
> 
> ...




You want me to make a gif out of that scene? So, there's no specification in terms of size or dimensions? O_O

*StrawBerry Panic Episode 7*


----------



## theoneandonly (May 20, 2006)

are there any FLCL gifs around?


----------



## Gambitz (May 21, 2006)

hey kira i know u do alot of requests just wondering ir u could help me out i dont know if this is too much to do but can u make 3 animated avy's please if u can.

1st one from naruto ep.124 - 8:25 to 8:40 size 150x150 with a border.

2nd one from naruto ep.111 - 19:25 to 19:35 size 150x150 with a border

3rd one from naruto ep. 124 - 12:15 to 12:25 size 150x150 with a border

so if u have time to spare can u make my requests for me please


----------



## Voynich (May 22, 2006)

nvm .i'll pm the request >.<


----------



## Straw_Hat (May 22, 2006)

I like Ava to plx 
One Piece Episode 29 Luffy beating someone 150 X 150 Pixels 
Please.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 22, 2006)

@Strawhat: Sorry, but I don't have any one piece episodes.

@theoneandonly:  I only have one FLCL gif due to a member request. If you want a particular scene just let me know.

@drunken master: I'm a bit behind on my requests, espcially naruto requests since they're not on my hard drive..it might take awhile. 

*
Eyeshield21*



**These two are requests, so they already belong to a member**


----------



## Gambitz (May 22, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> @drunken master: I'm a bit behind on my requests, espcially naruto requests since they're not on my hard drive..it might take awhile.


no problem take your time


----------



## Spiral Man (May 22, 2006)

I have a request,can you make a cool kankuro gif?
Thanks.

-Lizard-kun


----------



## Peak (May 23, 2006)

*Hey Kira can i get a GIF 
Bleach,125 X 125 Pixels,
Spoiler:  



Ichigo going into Bankai (Sorry forgot what episode it was)


*


----------



## Nathan (May 24, 2006)

Hey!
If your still taking in requests, can you please make an avatar 125x125 and 100.0 KB of when in Gundam Seed, Episode 29, where Nicel gets killed by intereferring. It happens around the end. With a border on it.

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 27, 2006)

I'm so behind on requests....it's going to take awhile ><

@Lizard-kun: You're going to have to be more specific

@Ultima: I think I have a gif of that scene but I'll have to shrink it...

@Tohru: I only have GSEED Destiny episodes...Sorry but no GSEED episodes





*Fate/Stay Night Epi 21 *












*
Ouran Host Club Episode 8*


----------



## FEFFRock (May 27, 2006)

Could you do a Gif or Harima attacking the giant crab in School Rumble episode 7?


----------



## FEFFRock (May 27, 2006)

ok no problem with all the stuff you have gifs for it isn't surprising that you delete eps as you go.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2006)

*Kamisama Kazoku Episode 2*


----------



## Deranged (May 29, 2006)

kira, i love your gifs... its mostly the reasons why i check out some shows... i may request a sig when i get my seniror membership


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 30, 2006)

^lol

*The Melancholoy of Haruhi Suzumiya*


----------



## Yondy (May 30, 2006)

Have you ever heard of the anime MAR? If so, do you have any of the epis on your hard drive? ^-^


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2006)

^I've heard of Mars but have never seen it.

*School Rumble Episode 9*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 4, 2006)

*Inukami Episode 3*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2006)

*Haruhi Suzumiya Episode 10*









*Kamisama Kazoku Episode 3*


----------



## Nathan (Jun 9, 2006)

^

All of those Melancholy of Suzumiya Haruhi gifs are amazing.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2006)

^Thanks

*Mai HiME *request**



*Soul Link *


----------



## J c (Jun 11, 2006)

Hihi, I'm wondering if you have ever seen the anime series "Initial D". The crazy car drifting one..well, if it's okay I wanna request a gif avy for Episode 1 (Act 1) at the last part where the AE86 does a Inertia Drift. If you need me to get the episode for you, just ask. ^^ Thanks in advance


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2006)

^I've never seen the anime. If you really want the scene I guess you could send me the episode, in which ever way you can.

School Rumble Episode 10


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## chaos679 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Shuffle*

hi can i request some shuffle Gifs as i didnt see any here..

Thanks.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2006)

chaos679 said:
			
		

> hi can i request some shuffle Gifs as i didnt see any here..
> 
> Thanks.




Well, *PM *me the details, such as the 

scene (frames number, i.e. 17:49-17:56) 
episode number (i.e. episode 3)
Dimensions (125X125 or 150X150)
KB size (less than 100kb or more than 195KB, etc...)

*Kamisama Kazoku*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2006)

*The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2006)

*Azumanga Daioh*



*The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya*



*Shuffle*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2006)

*Pokemon Episode 455*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2006)

*Pokemon Episode 455*


*Spoiler*: __ 








*High School Girls Episode 11*


*Spoiler*: __ 









*
Fate/Stay Night Episode 24*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Spiral Man (Jun 18, 2006)

Kira, i have a request.
Could you animate these three individual sprites together?
Switch to each sprite every Half second.

Thanks.

-Lizard-kun


----------



## Yondy (Jun 18, 2006)

I was directed here by TBH, since I'm not that far in Black Cat, and he mostly has Gifs of the later episodes, well, he told me that you have some Gifs of the earlier episodes of Black Cat, so, could I see them please?


----------



## Portaljacker (Jun 18, 2006)

I guess I'm bringing this request to your thread.

I was wondering if you could make a GIF for me. If you have the Gundam Seed Destiny episodes then that's great 'cuz I want a GIF from them. Can you make me a GIF of the Akatsuki Gundam while it's being piloted by Mwu? (preferably the times he uses it in space) Make it 150x150 so I can use it as an avatar and if it's to big to upload by myself then please upload it for me. If you can or cannot make this GIF tell me right away and if you're able to then please start it. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 18, 2006)

Lizard-kun said:
			
		

> Kira, i have a request.
> Could you animate these three individual sprites together?
> Switch to each sprite every Half second.
> Thanks.
> ...




Try Chamchamtrigger, he maybe able to help you with sprites.



			
				Kiiroi Senkou said:
			
		

> I was directed here by TBH, since I'm not that far in Black Cat, and he mostly has Gifs of the later episodes, well, he told me that you have some Gifs of the earlier episodes of Black Cat, so, could I see them please?



early gifs?

hmmh...these are what I have:







			
				Mwu La Fllaga said:
			
		

> I guess I'm bringing this request to your thread.
> 
> I was wondering if you could make a GIF for me. If you have the Gundam Seed Destiny episodes then that's great 'cuz I want a GIF from them. Can you make me a GIF of the Akatsuki Gundam while it's being piloted by Mwu? (preferably the times he uses it in space) Make it 150x150 so I can use it as an avatar and if it's to big to upload by myself then please upload it for me. If you can or cannot make this GIF tell me right away and if you're able to then please start it. Thank you in advance.



Searching for a scene is quite some work. Give me an episode and time frame and I'll do it.


----------



## Portaljacker (Jun 18, 2006)

Give me an hour or so and I'll find one! I have the last few episodes on the computer. Sadly they're rmvb.

Edit: The only episodes with fighting in it are episodes 49-50 so I'll tell you the spot in around an hour or so like I said.


----------



## Portaljacker (Jun 18, 2006)

I found three parts I liked. They're all in episode 49. The first one is around 13:35-13:45 when the Akatsuki uses the DRAGOON unit to destroy three mobile suits. The second is when he saves the archangel by going in the way of the positron canon blast. And the third is right after that when he deploys the DRAGOON system to make a shield around the Archangel.

As GIFs I want the first one in avy format. The other two I want their height to be 150 and let ImmageReady do the proportionate calculation thing to figure out what the the width should be proportionaly. I'll use those two in my sig. Please try to make these three for me.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 19, 2006)

*Azumanga Daioh*



*
GSEED Destiny (Request)*


----------



## Portaljacker (Jun 19, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> *
> GSEED Destiny (Request)*


Thanks so much for them! Can you upload this one as my avy please?


----------



## Android18 (Jun 20, 2006)

WoOoW very nice but why dont u make dbz gif it would be cool^__^


----------



## Seitoukaichou (Jun 20, 2006)

Will the new .gifs from Episode 12 of Suzumiya Haruhi include the face of Kyon he makes, as Suzumiya enters the stage XD (08:38~08:41)? I can't wait to see the new Gifs from Ep 12 ^^


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 20, 2006)

Android18 said:
			
		

> WoOoW very nice but why dont u make dbz gif it would be cool^__^




Because I don't have any DBZ episodes on my hard drive 



			
				Kotatsu-Man Z said:
			
		

> Will the new .gifs from Episode 12 of Suzumiya Haruhi include the face of Kyon he makes, as Suzumiya enters the stage XD (08:38~08:41)? I can't wait to see the new Gifs from Ep 12 ^^



I haven't given much thought to making gifs from the latest episodes. Nothing in particular caught my eye. I'll probably do requests for this episode since I'm not really interested. It was a great epsiode and I love the songs, but as for gifs, nothing really jumped out at me.


----------



## Seitoukaichou (Jun 20, 2006)

True, a .gif to the haruhi-rock-festival without sound would be boring.
Then I'll wait till episode 13... since it is an "early" episode and Koizumi promised some Spoon Bending, there could be enough moments worth to be made into gifs.
Anyway thanks for the info... until then!


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 20, 2006)

Just so you guys know, I make my own animated gifs too. If you want one just ask and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2006)

Do you have any more Tenjo Tenge gifs? I saw you had like three but maybe some more are lying around.

This is no request.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2006)

^Nah..I never made any more Tenjou Tenge gifs. 

The gifs I made before were requests, so I made them, but I didn't make anymore after that.

A gif I worked on last night:


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 21, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> ^Nah..I never made any more Tenjou Tenge gifs.
> 
> The gifs I made before were requests, so I made them, but I didn't make anymore after that.
> 
> A gif I worked on last night:



Where did u get footage like that from???


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2006)

JB008 said:
			
		

> Where did u get footage like that from???




I got the pics from all over the net (ESPN, CNNSI, Sun-sentinel New paper)

I believe all of those pics were AP (Associated Press) pictures, so basically all of the sites had the same pictures


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 21, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I got the pics from all over the net (ESPN, CNNSI, Sun-sentinel New paper)
> 
> I believe all of those pics were AP (Associated Press) pictures, so basically all of the sites had the same pictures




LOL thnx.

Bye Bye Google 

If I collect some pics and get em ready could u animate for me?


----------



## Android18 (Jun 21, 2006)

> Because I don't have any DBZ episodes on my hard drive



but still ur gif is so cool ^^


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2006)

JB008 said:
			
		

> LOL thnx.
> 
> Bye Bye Google
> 
> If I collect some pics and get em ready could u animate for me?



Sure it shouldn't be a problem at all


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 22, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Sure it shouldn't be a problem at all



K,   Cool

I pm'd it to u, check now 



EDIT:

THNX KIRA for animating my AVY!!!

Reps coming up


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 1, 2006)

*Azumanga Daioh*





*Tsubasa Chronicle*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 10, 2006)

*Maburaho*


*Muteki Kanban Musume*


*Kamisama Kazoku*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2006)

*Coyote Ragtime Show*


----------



## animefreak6969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Kira, what is the name of the anime on your current avatar?


----------



## Morati (Jul 15, 2006)

If you could make me an nice one with Rock Lee opening his gates from ep 50 I'd be very gratefull. If it's possible I need one in 125x125 and one in 100x100. Thanx!!


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 15, 2006)

Kira Nice avatar And AnimeFreak Nice Avatar


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2006)

animefreak6969 said:
			
		

> Kira, what is the name of the anime on your current avatar?



It's from the series StrawBerry Panic.

@~Blade~: I don't have naruto episodes:2-106 O_O
*
StrawBerry Panic*



*Naruto (Narutimette 3 OVA)*


*Zero no Tsukaima*


----------



## animefreak6969 (Jul 16, 2006)

Thank you RockLeeTheTaijustsuMaster, and THX Kira thats what i thought but wasnt sure haha.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 18, 2006)

*HunterXHunter
*





*Battle Stadium D.O.N. *



*Coyote Ragtime Show*


----------



## Tuan (Jul 18, 2006)

Kira Yamato i love the  Naruto (Narutimette 3 OVA) keep it up ^.^  all of yours avatar are awsome!


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 19, 2006)

Hey Can You Make Me A Sakura And Hinata Gif Like You Did The Strawberry Panic


----------



## DarkFire (Jul 19, 2006)

hey kira can u make a gif of when naruto and saskue hit each other wit Rasengan and Chidori when they were in crazy forms(saskue lvl 2 demon and naruto 1 tail), 100x100 or 125x125 w/e's your choice TY in advanced, pm me it


----------



## NBT x 20 (Jul 21, 2006)

Can you make me a Air one anyone doesn't matter. Size 64x64 and one normal size.


----------



## NBT x 20 (Jul 22, 2006)

Actually i'll now like a Hollow Bleach one.


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Jul 22, 2006)

hey Kira may i please borrow Naruto (Narutimette 3 OVA) to put in my sig?!?!

and if i can, is there a way you could make it a little bigger!?!?

that would look really cool if you let me!!  

also keep up the good work, all of these look really good!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 25, 2006)

*Hunter X Hunter *






*Naruto (Request)*


----------



## TerrorOfDeath (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey Kira do you think you can make me a gif from School Rumble 2nd Term ep 16? The time frame would be 15:10 to 15:16. 125x125 thanks in advance


----------



## Suzie (Jul 30, 2006)

Can I use this one?


----------



## ? Wolfwood ? (Jul 30, 2006)

Those are some good gifs, dont have any suggestions for ya. Good job.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 4, 2006)

Is Kira still doing Gifs cause i waited so long


----------



## Dr.Jre32 (Aug 4, 2006)

if she still does i would like to have one to


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 4, 2006)

Eureka-Chan said:
			
		

> Can I use this one?



You can but it's kind of large. It would need to be edited for size and probably qulaity if you wanted to use it. 



			
				itachifire  said:
			
		

> Is Kira still doing Gifs cause i waited so long



Which request was that again? 
*
School Rumble*



*Sailor Moon*







*In regard to requests, those who have asked me for requests in the past ad I haven't gotten to them yet, please remind me again through PM. But as of now I am no longer taking any new requests. *


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 4, 2006)

Yay~ The School Rumble one with the racoon is so awesome


----------



## Suzie (Aug 4, 2006)

Could you edit it? I mean, I don't wanna be a burden and have you do this if you don't want to...


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 4, 2006)

10/10 For All Her Gifs


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 5, 2006)

^Her = nonono! Him = yesyesyes =Pp

---

Hey Kira ... u mind if i can post giffies in here~ I dont really want to make a new thread


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 6, 2006)

*More Sailor Moon*


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 7, 2006)

itachifire said:
			
		

> hey kira can u make a gif of when naruto and saskue hit each other wit Rasengan and Chidori when they were in crazy forms(saskue lvl 2 demon and naruto 1 tail), 100x100 or 125x125 w/e's your choice TY in advanced, pm me it



Yo this is the request so plz make me one!!!!!PLZ PLZ PLZ!!!!!


----------



## Bass (Aug 7, 2006)

^



			
				Kira said:
			
		

> *In regard to requests, those who have asked me for requests in the past ad I haven't gotten to them yet, please remind me again through PM. But as of now I am no longer taking any new requests. *



You just ignored that, didn't you?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 13, 2006)

My latest work:


----------



## Portaljacker (Aug 13, 2006)

^What's that from?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 13, 2006)

an eyeshield 21 doujin.....


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 14, 2006)

a wht?I dun get it it that an anime?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 14, 2006)

itachifire said:
			
		

> a wht?I dun get it it that an anime?




Yeah, she's Mamori from the Eyeshield21 series (manga/anime)

*Sailor Moon*


----------



## Moac (Sep 7, 2006)

What anime serie are does pics from plz tell me..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 7, 2006)

Moac said:
			
		

> What anime serie are does pics from plz tell me..




You're going to have to be more specifc. Which pics/gifs are you referring to?


----------



## Moac (Sep 7, 2006)

The one in the begining


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 7, 2006)

Moac said:
			
		

> The one in the begining



If you mean on the first page, there scenes from the series "Mai Otome"

**New Additions**

*CardCaptor Sakura*


*Eyeshield 21*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 30, 2006)

*StrawBerry Panic Ep.26
*




*Pokemon: Diamond/Pearl Episode 1&2
*





*
Coyote Ragtime Show*


*
Azumanga Daioh*


*Negima*


----------



## Roy (Sep 30, 2006)

do you have any Hajime no Ippo gifs?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 30, 2006)

I haven't watched that anime thus far O_O


----------



## Roy (Sep 30, 2006)

oh I see


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 7, 2006)

*Tsuyokiss Episode 8*





*Pokemon D/P Episode 4*


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 8, 2006)

Woohoo ... new giffies 

I like ... good job as usual Kira


----------



## Perverse (Oct 8, 2006)

Whoa, you have skills! Nice GIFs.


----------



## Katie Atome (Oct 10, 2006)

Your gif skills looks really nice ^.^ I like them <3

~ This may sound wierd but can I get an animated gif using this one 



And inside that badge can I have an animated word "SoTW" and another one with the word "AoTW"

I would really apprecited cause I tried several time doing it and asking for help but couldn't get it 

Thanks


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 10, 2006)

*Busou Renkin Episode 1*







			
				JH1stGen said:
			
		

> Woohoo ... new giffies spaz
> 
> I like ... good job as usual Kira thumbs


Thanks, although it has been awhile since I really made a gif so, I thought I'd brush up a little (to shake off the cob webs) and make a few xDD

oh...great job on the round edge tutorial, it was pretty simple to do, once I looked at your directions  




			
				Katie Atome said:
			
		

> Your gif skills looks really nice ^.^ I like them <3
> 
> ~ This may sound wierd but can I get an animated gif using this one
> 
> ...




Hmmh..Even if I was doing requests, I'm not sure if I have the skills be able to do that. =/



			
				Sharingan Eye said:
			
		

> Whoa, you have skills! Nice GIFs.


Thanks.


----------



## Katie Atome (Oct 11, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> *Busou Renkin Episode 1*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well just give it a try ^__^
<3


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 11, 2006)

Ive heard Busou Renkin, but i didnt know what kind of an anime it is~ But thnx to ur gif, i can have a rough guess what it is about~ Which in the end im interested xD

And o Yeah~ Awesome gif again 

Yup~ The round edge method really isnt _that_ hard =Pp 

---

Sharingan Eye ~ Is your request for another site? Seeing as u have only two post in here ...  And i wouldnt say it is impossible, but if Kira had to do ur request, it would mean that he would have to get rid of the text in the animation, and that will just ruin it~


----------



## Katie Atome (Oct 11, 2006)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> Ive heard Busou Renkin, but i didnt know what kind of an anime it is~ But thnx to ur gif, i can have a rough guess what it is about~ Which in the end im interested xD
> 
> And o Yeah~ Awesome gif again
> 
> ...



Do you  mean me or Sharingan Eye 

I need for like an award. The only part it could be edite is the "release" word that appears after the Zero. Tried but failed


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 18, 2006)

*Kodocha*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 20, 2006)

*Pokemon D/P Episode 5*



*
Kodocha Episode 34*


----------



## Roy (Oct 20, 2006)

love the new pokemon gif ;D


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 23, 2006)

*More Kodocha Gifs*


----------



## Azurite (Oct 23, 2006)

are there any 125X125px gifs


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 25, 2006)

Viet Pride said:


> are there any 125X125px gifs



It's all the matter of just resizing them 

*
Negima?! Episode 3*


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 29, 2006)

150x150px gifs


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Nov 2, 2006)

NinjaJJ said:


> 150x150px gifs



Please, Kira.


----------



## Roy (Nov 2, 2006)

ill never make those kind of gifs =/

but the border tut was really helpfull


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 2, 2006)

NinjaJJ said:


> 150x150px gifs



Are you asking for 150X150 version of this gif? 

*Mahou Sensei Negima*

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Sumomomo Momomo*


*
Pretty Face
*


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Nov 16, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> Are you asking for 150X150 version of this gif?



Yep.pleased


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 18, 2006)

@NinjaJJ: You'd probably need the original source to make it bigger, because I can't increase the size of that particular gif without greatly decreasing the quality. 

*Kashimashi ~Girl Meets Girl~ OAV *



*Negima
*


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Nov 18, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> @NinjaJJ: You'd probably need the original source to make it bigger, because I can't increase the size of that particular gif without greatly decreasing the quality.



Okay, sigh...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 4, 2006)

*Mai Otome*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 7, 2006)

*Mai Otome*


----------



## Portaljacker (Dec 7, 2006)

*Please?!*

^Nice ones! Although only mods can use them! Can you make me a senior-sized avy of Arika using Blot from the Blue through Mai's element to destroy the slave?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 24, 2006)

*FMP TSR*





GIR said:


> ^Nice ones! Although only mods can use them! Can you make me a senior-sized avy of Arika using Blot from the Blue through Mai's element to destroy the slave?



I'd probably have to reduce the dimension size.


----------



## Portaljacker (Dec 24, 2006)

OK. Just don't make it too small. I also realized that I wrote blot instead of bolt.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 24, 2006)

^Well this does fit the senior member requirements:


----------



## Portaljacker (Dec 24, 2006)

^lols Lowered size and quality! I'll take it though. I wish I could rep you again but I can't.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 25, 2006)

*Prince of Tennis: National Championship*


----------



## ~ND~ (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm new on the forums, but had to say this. Your GIFs rock, luv the ones with Midori from Mai-OTOME  

*Spoiler*: __ 



Do you have any Gundam Wing GIFs?


----------



## Mindfuck (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm hereby editing all the gay posts I made a while ago. This is so fucked up, lol.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 1, 2007)

*Prince of Tennis:*


*Otome wa Onee-sama ni Koi:*





~ND~ said:


> I'm new on the forums, but had to say this. Your GIFs rock, luv the ones with Midori from Mai-OTOME
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Sorry, I don't have any Gundam Wing episodes.



tigersclaw said:


> Animated avatar with... erh, Hajime no Ippo. Manga colored, movable... please.
> 
> Those requirements aren't a must, but still. O_o




Errhm...I'm not doing requests, but this is a great thread to request works. Just remember to read the requirements they set forth on the first post. 
*General requests*
part 2

*Gif Requests*
Link removed


----------



## ~ND~ (Jan 3, 2007)

One last thing...Do you have anymore Strawberry Panic GIFs? I only saw the one with Shizuma and Nagisa from ep 26.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 3, 2007)

These are all the gifs I've made from that series:


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 4, 2007)

real cool gifs


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 4, 2007)

real cool gifs


----------



## Fleak (Jan 4, 2007)

Really nice gifs. ^_^


----------



## ~Akuma (Jan 4, 2007)

awesome gifs, i luv your thread 
I really would like to see some Hajime no Ippo gifs....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 29, 2007)

*Pretty Cure Gifs*


----------



## ~ND~ (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi, do you have any GIFs from Ergo Proxy?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 18, 2007)

^I haven't had the opportunity to watch that series.
*
Sensei no Ojikan*



*Negima?!*


----------



## Dre (Feb 19, 2007)

any death note GIFS? i dont wanna go thru all these pages.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 12, 2007)

Latest HXH gif



*Maria-sama Ga Miteru*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Aug 20, 2007)

Great stuff there Kira 

Just how many different anime do you have in that HDD of yours?


----------

